# Bow fishing.



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

It says in the guide that you can bow fish in JAN and FEB through the ice, So my question is can i shot off a bridge if there is ice on the water but there is no ice below the bridge? (this would be on a river thats the reason for no ice.) 

Second question. is do i have to have permission to bow fish out in front of private property if bow fishing through the ice?

Thanks for the Answers im not looking for a way around the rules, they are just a little hard to understand sometimes.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

To vague to definitively answer really.

Check out this thread. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=402134

IMO bowfishing is no different than regular fishing as far as permission goes, so no. On some lakes you may have ordinance issues though. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

I already seen that post. Im not going for game fish just carp and bowfine and if i see a goldfish or two i would shoot them. But does there need to be ice on the river to shoot? or can i go out in JAN and FEB with or without ice? or can shot off the bridge with no ice under it?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

IMO when it says "through the ice" it means through a hole cut in the ice.

That's what I would be looking for anyway. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Shooting from a bridge into open water is no different than walking down a stream when there was only ice along the bank with a spear. Neither is through the ice


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

boehr said:


> Shooting from a bridge into open water is no different than walking down a stream when there was only ice along the bank with a spear. Neither is through the ice


Is that a yes or no??


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

No. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

dead short said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.



Thank you thats all i was looking for.


----------

